# Island of Arran



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just a quick bit of info required, we intend visiting Arran in either April or August 2009, which month would be best.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

April less midgies but first two weeks in April all our schools are orf!! August schools back in but more midgies! Ooooooooh choices choices.

Apparently this not been good year for the midgies their numbers have declined this year according to Radio Scotland!!


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> April less midgies but first two weeks in April all our schools are orf!! August schools back in but more midgies! Ooooooooh choices choices.
> 
> Apparently this not been good year for the midgies their numbers have declined this year according to Radio Scotland!!


Rather have kids than midges anyday! don't mind kids at all really - never been bothered about school holidays.

Apparently midges have an important place in the eco-system. Still if they became extinct I am sure something else would take their place - something less fugging annoying I would hope!


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I was there in late May, staying at Lochranza. The site was always full but peaceful. 

Midges remained mostly at bay but for a couple of days when the weather got a little 'moist' and they appeared in vast numbers. They never bothered the wife at all. I guess I must be sweeter 

We never came across them anywhere else on the island.

Colin


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info anyone else wishing to input

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We visited Arran in August and didn't have much problem with midges. (They usually love me.) I did get a couple of bites when we went red squirrel spotting in the glen at Lagg, but whatever species of midge they were, I didn't react too badly to them. That's unusual. 
Arran is such a beautiful place and so quiet and crime free.
Have a wonderful time, whenever you decide to go.
Lesley


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Seal Shore  in mid June. We had little problem with midges there, unlike later on Mull and Skye.

As reported, excellent site adjacent to the beach.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Many Thanks
Broom


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might see you up there.

Kev.


----------

